# police training



## mich1158 (Oct 27, 2010)

I am a Police Inspector nearing retirement in the UK looking to relocate to the UAE -How do I go about finding employment in the UAE as a police trainer /advisor?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dubai Police Academy
Umm Suqeim
PO Box 53900, Dubai, UAE
+971-4-3482255
[email protected]
ÇáÞíÇÏÉ ÇáÚÇãÉ áÔÑØÉ ÏÈí

They're particulary looking for people that make helicopter and machine gun noises with their mouths, shy tall people that can't drive and busty PE instructors.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Do you speak fluent Arabic? Chances of you being employed by the police force in the UAE is extremely low, even in a training capacity.
-


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

mich1158 said:


> I am a Police Inspector nearing retirement in the UK looking to relocate to the UAE -How do I go about finding employment in the UAE as a police trainer /advisor?


May I also suggest going through any ex-armed forces buddies or police who work in international security companies? Sounds like you need to talk to a private security firm that specialises, or needs speciality in your line of work, that is based in the UAE.

Hope this helps.

hb


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

My friend's husband, who doesn't speak arabic, is a police driving instructor here in Al Ain - they also have British colleagues in Abu Dhabi doing the same. Will ask him where he heard about the job when I see him next week.


----------

